# ich will eine jacke haben



## polo (1. Dezember 2006)

ich will eine neue jacke haben. 
einsatz: radeln, bergsteigen, rodeln. weil auch bei kälteren bedingungen, gerne mit bissi fütterung.
preis: wenns überzeugt, bis ~300
vorstellungen: ich habe hier mal skizziert, wie ich mir eine hose vorstelle:


polo schrieb:


> ideal wäre ein bux mit vielleicht 10cm xcr 3lagen blablub ganz unten ums ganze bein, außerdem am knie (vorne); da vielleicht noch cordura oder kevlar oder so drüber. paclite vorne und hinten am unterschenkel und vorne am oberschenkel. hinten am oberschenkel und knie irgendwas zum abdampfen. aber ich blicke bei den gore-materialien nicht mehr durch.


nun stelle ich fest, daß es jacken und hosen mit solchen materialmischungen tatsächlich gibt.
aus dieser liste ( http://www.wandern-klettern-kanu.de/shop/katalog.asp/shop/Outdoor/kat/Funktionsjacken ) z.b. die bergans anatomic oder die mountain hardwear manticore.
an den ausgesetzten stellen (kopf, schultern, teil rücken) wasserdicht, sonst softshell.

nun meine fragen: 
1. allgemein: hat jemand eine solche hybridjacke? wie ist die erfahrung mit atmung / dichtheit? welcher materialmix macht sinn, welcher nicht? kennt wer andere marken mit jacken dieser art? (mammut hybrid ist preislich zu hoch)
2. beide benutzen kein gore. wie sind denn die materialien von dermizax (bergans) bzw. syncro / conduit (mh) einzuschätzen? kann mir jemand einen link geben zu dem ausführlichen membrantest, der hier mal gepostet wurde?
3. kapuze ja / nein?

ich glaube, das war's. danke,
polo


----------



## LTD Team (1. Dezember 2006)

Kauf dir eine Bomberjacke, mit Kapuze natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (1. Dezember 2006)

habe ich schon.


----------



## n70tester (1. Dezember 2006)

auch mitm eisernen Kreuz hinten drauf?

Kapuze(Wenns gut ist, und für den Preis müsst Sie gut sein.


----------



## HB76 (1. Dezember 2006)

zwangsjacke für polo


----------



## Fliegenfänger (2. Dezember 2006)

da würd ich nach was universellem schauen, Haglöfs o.ä. Qualitätshersteller aus Skandinavien http://www.outdoor-discounter.de/ oder http://www.globetrotter.de wären gute Adressen, und unter 300euro findet man da sicher was  

und das ist dann auch kein Zeug das von Billigarbeitern in der 3ten Welt zusammengenäht wurde, sondern was gutes aus Europa


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Dezember 2006)

ich würde die Einsatzgebiete trennen und lieber 2 Jacken kaufen. Ne Softshell mit Rad-tauglichem Schnitt fürs MTB, und so eine phänomenal teure High-End Antarktis-Mount-Everest Jacke für die Berge (ja wie auch immer, jedenfalls ne andere als fürs Rad)

Ich bin kein Profi Alpinist, aber beim Bergsteigen könnte ich z.b. mit einer Goretex (wasserdicht) Jacke leben, würde sie sogar klar bevorzugen. Auf dem Rad brauch ich das nicht, und falls ich doch je 2 Stunden im Regen bei 2° irgendeinen Berg runterfahre, kann ich mir auch ne Regenjacke über die Softshell drüberziehen. Die würde wiederum beim Bergsteigen nerven und zerfleddern.

Außerdem sind die Schnitte zu unterschiedlich, finde ich. Mit ner Radjacke Bergsteigen geht sicher, mit ner Bergjacke Radfahren - naja. Taschen an den falschen Stellen etc..


----------



## horstj (2. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> 1 radeln, 2 bergsteigen, 3 rodeln



1+2+3 halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
1 hohe durchdampfquote, niedrige abriebfestigkeit, mittlere wasserdichtigkeit
2 geringe dampfqoute bei durchdampf frostgefahr -> durchdampf und absorbtion hohe abriebfestigkeit (meist 3lagige texes)
3 hohe abriebfestigkeit, dampf etc. egal

bspw. oberer schultergürtel: bei allen bergtauglichen jacken absolut wasserdicht, verschweißt oft verstärkt und spez. abriebmaterial belegt. bei radjacken dagegen abschwitzzone.
Alle "softshell" materialien sind nicht fließwasserfest - daher beim wandern unnütz.

bergans anatomic ist zum wandern perfekt, zum radeln eine schwitzhütte, zum rodeln zu teuer.

gute sortimenter, bei denen du jacken unterschiedlichster hersteller finden kannst gibt es bspw. in der schweiz: transa.ch. auch der handbuch katalog ist recht informativ.


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2006)

hmm. eure argumente laufen darauf hinaus, daÃ ich doch 2 jacken hole. ich dachte halt, mit einer hybridjacke kÃ¶nnte ich beides auf einmal haben.
komplett gore (xcr) will ich gar nicht, weil ich darin zu sehr Ã¶le. auÃerdem hieÃe das 1x 400â¬ fÃ¼r die xcr, 1x 150â¬ fÃ¼r die softshell... 
die problematik mit unterschiedlichen schnitten sehe ich gar nicht. habe verschiedene jacken angehabt, die Ã¤rmel wÃ¼rden auch zum mtbfahren reichen, viele nicht explizite mtbjacken sind mittlerweile hinten lÃ¤nger geschnitten. 
im prinzip weiÃ ich auch - analog zu der von mir skizzierten hose - was ich will: schultern, kapuze, obere Ã¤rmel, teilrÃ¼cken xcr, rest softshell. pitzips, taschen oberhalb des rucksackgurts, versenkbare kapuze, nur bietet keiner das an...
mal gucken.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2006)

bergsteigen, rodeln:  bonfire doppeljacke (diffuse: http://www.rei.com/product/48038806.htm - werden hier um die ecke im moment zum halben preis rausgeschmissen ) 
radeln: < 150,- EUR


----------



## hammerbusch (4. Dezember 2006)

@ polo: Habe eine xcr-Jacke von Berghaus (wenn's richtig ungemütlich wird). Zum Radeln nicht ganz der Hit, da der Schweiss kaum raus kommt. Die Jacke hat aber auch keine Unterarmreissverschlüsse, zudem fahre ich immer mit enganliegendem Rucksack. Das wiederum macht der xcr-Membrane (bisher) nüscht. Dafür wiederum ist Paclite meiner Meinung nach komplett ungeeignet.

Als zwote Jacke für die Übergangszeiten habe ich eine mit event-Membran (Alpinist von Vaude). Die Membran reisst im direkten Vergleich echt was raus, zudem hat diese Jacke UA-RVs. Perfekte Durchlüftung! Bislang hält die event die täglich 20+ Kilometer mit Rucksack durch. Beide haben eine einrollbare Kapuze, die ich nur beim tappern mal brauche, aber wenn, denn dann auch wirklich.

Bei kommoden Temperaturen nutze ich Haglöfs-Windstopper. Super, es darf nur nicht (länger) regnen. Hybrid-Jacken sind mir suspekt, ist denke ich wie immer bei solchen "Geräten": Können alles, aber nix richtig oder auf Dauer. Die  Bergans ist überhaupt 'ne 3-Lagen-Jacke und nix Hybrid, oder?

Mit diesem Mix bin ich jedenfalls zur Zeit glücklich.

@ Dubbel: Am Wochenende auffem Weihnachtsmarkt verendet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2006)

ich seh schon, muß wohl 2 jacken kaufen. weil sich derzeit mehrere meiner bisherigen jacken verabschieden, hatte ich gedacht, 2 fliegen, eine klappe und so. 
hammerbusch, richtig, die bergans ist wohl keine hybridjacke, die mountain hardwear aber schon - nur kenne ich die verwendeten membrane nicht...
das gleiche gilt für "drytsch", das von mammut bei dieser hybridjacke verbaut wird:
http://www.outdoor-discounter.de/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=5&products_id=2513
kennt das jemand?


----------



## hammerbusch (4. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ich seh schon, muß wohl 2 jacken kaufen. weil sich derzeit mehrere meiner bisherigen jacken verabschieden, hatte ich gedacht, 2 fliegen, eine klappe und so.
> hammerbusch, richtig, die bergans ist wohl keine hybridjacke, die mountain hardwear aber schon - nur kenne ich die verwendeten membrane nicht...
> das gleiche gilt für "drytsch", das von mammut bei dieser hybridjacke verbaut wird:
> http://www.outdoor-discounter.de/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=5&products_id=2513
> kennt das jemand?



DRYtech kommt wohl von Schoeller. Vermutlich eine Eigen-/Kokurrenzentwicklung des schweizer (?) Herstellers Schoeller zu Gore. Fand auf die Schnelle den Text unten, würde an Deiner Stelle mal direkt bein Schoeller gucken oder selbige zu Tech.daten anpingen. Dann kannst Du dieTranspirationswerte mit denen von Gore etc. vergleichen: 

Schoeller Dynamic DRYtech ist das Material, das enorm viele positive Eigenschaften für den aktiven Tourengänger und -gängerin mit sich bringt.
Vor zwei Jahren wurde das Schoeller Dynamic DRYtech Material eingeführt. Das Ungewöhnliche daran ist, dass es dank der DRYtech Membrane wasserdicht und dennoch sehr atmungsaktiv ist.
Zudem bringt die Bi-Elastizität einen äusserst angenehmen Tragkomfort. Der hochwertige Schoeller Stoff ist beinahe unverwüstlich, weil gegen aussen scheuerfeste Cordurafasern verwendet werden.
Anders als andere wasserdichten Materialien fühlt sich das Schoeller Dynamic DRYtech angenehm weich und geschmeidig an. All diese Vorteile konnten letztes Jahr bei der Mammut Castor Pants bereits getestet werden.


----------



## chill^out (4. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> schultern, kapuze, obere ärmel, teilrücken xcr, rest softshell. pitzips, taschen oberhalb des rucksackgurts, versenkbare kapuze, nur bietet keiner das an...
> mal gucken.



Meine Empfehlung: Montane Superfly XT... nutze die Jacke selbst sowohl zum Bergsteigen als auch zum Radeln... komplett wasserdicht, winddicht, aus Event, Taschen auch mit Hüftgurt erreichbar, Verstärkungen an Schultern, Hüfte, Ärmeln, perfekte Kapuze (passt auch mit Bike- / Kletterhelm). Die Jacke hat zwar keine Pitzips, ich hab die Dinger aber bis jetzt echt nicht vermisst!

Kein Vergleich zu Gore, ist in etwa ähnlich atmungsaktiv wie ne Softshell, wenn nicht sogar etwas besser (meiner Meinung nach! Vergleichsobjekt: Mammut Ultimate Pro Softshell, hängt jetzt nur noch im Schrank rum)... hab das Teil jetzt seit 2 Monaten intensiv in der Mangel und bin absolut zufrieden!

http://www.montane.co.uk/productlist.php?rid=8&rn=Wet & Lite

Das Teil kostet in Deutschland zwischen 300 und 360 , in England mit Versand nach Deutschland in etwa 250 ...


----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2006)

klingt sehr interessant. hat die etwas futter oder ist's "nur" eine shelljacke? wie sieht's mit paßform aus? wo hast du deine bestellt?
danke,
polo


----------



## chill^out (4. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> klingt sehr interessant. hat die etwas futter oder ist's "nur" eine shelljacke? wie sieht's mit paÃform aus? wo hast du deine bestellt?
> danke,
> polo



Die Jacke hat keinerlei Futter! Das letzte mal beim Biken (5Â°C, leicht windig) hatte ich nur in Langarm-Funktionsshirt drunter... Ich hab sie in XL bestellt bei einer GrÃ¶Ãe von 189cm und 82kg. Der Schnitt ist super, vor allem reicht sie bei mir noch knapp Ã¼ber den Sattel, was doch bei Regen sehr komfortabel ist (Spritzwasser)! Die Weite der Jacke ist noch regulierbar (Ãrmel, HÃ¼fte, Bauch).

Ich hab sie bei folgendem Shop bestellt: www.fieldandtrek.com 

Allerdings gab es sie dort vor 2 Monaten in grau als Sonderangebot, bei dem aktuellen Preis (325 â¬ ohne Versand) kann man auch gleich bei www.sackundpack.de (329 â¬) bestellen! Aber auch den Preis ist sie meiner Meinung nach wert!


----------



## hammerbusch (4. Dezember 2006)

Na, die event-Membran finde ich bislang eh super (s.o.) und bei sackundpack habe ich schon zwomal bestellt und beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch am Telefon bei Rückfragen waren die Leutz nett und kompetent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie 2005 (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zus.,

@ Polo:


> kann mir jemand einen link geben zu dem ausführlichen membrantest, der hier mal gepostet wurde?



hey, glaube du meinst den nachf. thread - so oder so ist der interessant:
http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/showthread.php?t=208401&page=3



> ich würde die Einsatzgebiete trennen und lieber 2 Jacken kaufen. Ne Softshell mit Rad-tauglichem Schnitt fürs MTB, und so eine phänomenal teure High-End Antarktis-Mount-Everest Jacke für die Berge (ja wie auch immer, jedenfalls ne andere als fürs Rad)
> 
> Ich bin kein Profi Alpinist, aber beim Bergsteigen könnte ich z.b. mit einer Goretex (wasserdicht) Jacke leben, würde sie sogar klar bevorzugen. Auf dem Rad brauch ich das nicht, und falls ich doch je 2 Stunden im Regen bei 2° irgendeinen Berg runterfahre, kann ich mir auch ne Regenjacke über die Softshell drüberziehen. Die würde wiederum beim Bergsteigen nerven und zerfleddern.
> 
> Außerdem sind die Schnitte zu unterschiedlich, finde ich. Mit ner Radjacke Bergsteigen geht sicher, mit ner Bergjacke Radfahren - naja. Taschen an den falschen Stellen etc..


das was lelebebbel meinte, scheint mir sehr vernünftig & einfach praktischer zu sein - auch wenn 2 Jacken irgendwie doof sind.


Ähh, offtopic: *Wie bekommt man einen Reißverschluß wieder leichtgängiger?* 
Mit einem Wachs (Kerze???) oder so? Sollte ja nicht schmieren und wollte noch nicht experimentieren.


----------



## polo (8. Dezember 2006)

danke für den link. 
was für ein reisverschluß?
im moment läuft's auf montane hinaus. bei meiner grandiosen kaufentscheidungsfähigkeit werde ich vermutlich mitte 2007 zuschlagen...


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2006)

hallo polo,

the noth face hat diese hyvent sachen (habe ich jacke + hose) regen und winddicht, dazu gute belüftung auch unter den armen belüftungsschlitze usw. hose unten verstärkt + windfang damit man sie auch zum skifahren und rodeln nehmen kann. am bein durchgehender reissverschluss. träger kann man hin und weg machen.

vergleichbar ist haglöfs, patagonia, mammut usw. the north face liegt halt preislich noch bissle günstiger wie die anderen genannten.

grüße coffee

P.S. im zwiebelprinzip drunter reichts locker fürs skifahren auch bei minus graden.


----------



## polo (8. Dezember 2006)

hi coffee, 
ich habe eine völlig unbegründete liste von nichtkaufbaren marken, auf der auch north face steht.
abgesehen davon, bin ich skeptisch bei eigenmembrane von marken, weswegen nun auch die o.g. mountain hardwear und bergans wegfallen.


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> hi coffee,
> ich habe eine völlig unbegründete liste von nichtkaufbaren marken, auf der auch north face steht.
> abgesehen davon, bin ich skeptisch bei eigenmembrane von marken, weswegen nun auch die o.g. mountain hardwear und bergans wegfallen.



dann eben mammot, haglöfs, salewa und co 

übrigens:

Hyvent
ist TNFs günstige Alternative zu Gore-Tex! Der Faktor für Wind- & Wasserdichtigkeit ist hier Polyurethan, das mikroporös aufgebracht wird, damit ein Feuchtigkeitstransport stattfinden kann. Das Ziel: wasserdichte, atmungsaktive Bekleidung mit sportlich-dynamischen Touch. Leichtes Material. Saubere Schnitte. Umfangreiche Ausstattung. Mit einfacher Regenbekleidung nicht vergleichbar!
Die aktuelle HyVent-Generation hat TNF 1.) mit Oberstoffen ausgestattet, die kaum rascheln und 2.) das Laminat einer Proteinbehandlung unterzogen, die die Flexibilität erhöht. Dadurch wirkt das Material insgesamt weicher, ist bewegungsfreundlicher und im Tragekomfort bequemer. HyVent gibt es (wie andere Materialien auch) in 2- oder 3-lagiger Konstruktionsweise, die sich in der Belastbarkeit unterscheiden.

wie gesagt, habe die sachen udn finde sie super 

grüße coffee


----------



## polo (8. Dezember 2006)

habe mich bezüglich der membran auf event eingeschossen. neben montane, wird die auch konsequent bei rab, einer anderen kleinen britischen firma verbaut. vaude auch, aber die stehen auch auf meiner liste.
es scheint insgesamt, daß die kontinentaleuropäer wesentlich goretreuer sind.


----------



## chill^out (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich melde mich nochmal kurz... besitze ebenfalls eine Hyvent Jacke von TNF und eine Hyvent Regenhose... Die Jacke nutze ich eigentlich nur noch zum Fussballspielen im Matsch, die Hose hatte ich letztens in Verbindung mit der Montane auf einer 2 Stunden Regen-Tour an... Ergebnis: Langarmfunktionsshirt nur minimal feucht an den Schultern (unter den Verstärkungen leidet die Atmungsaktivität ein klein wenig), meine Hose unter der TNF-Hose war klatsch nass, ich stand im eigenen Saft... gefroren habe ich allerdings nicht, das ist wohl der einzige Unterschied, ob man nun mit der TNF Regenhose fährt oder ohne und so klatsch nass wird. 

Mit Gore und Event ist es ähnlich wie früher mit Intel und Amd (was ein Vergleich ). Der Herausforderer hat es bei einem so Gore - fixierten Markt sehr schwer. Trotzdem kann Gore selbst mit der XCR - Membran momentan Event nicht das Wasser reichen, die Unterschiede in der Atmungsaktivität sind wirklich enorm. Natürlich ist auch Event keine Zaubermembrane... irgndwo gibt es halt immer Grenzen, die man mit Event aber sehr viel später erreicht als mit Gore... meine Meinung, durch einige Praxistests erlangt. 

Hatte auch die Vaude Infinity Jacke zur Anprobe, die ist aber deutlich enger geschnitten und auch kürzer, die Montane hingegen reich knapp über den Sattel, bei einer langen Tour durch Matsch und Pfützen ne feine Sache... zudem sind die Verstärkungen, wenn man die Jacke auch alpin und mit schwerem Rucksack nutzen will, mit Sicherheit langfristig gesehen auch von Vorteil.


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2006)

habe wegen lieferbarkeit und größe mit sackundpack kommuniziert. 
m ist wohl richtig, leider ist die superfly xt derzeit in carbon nicht lieferbar 
bei globetrotter ist sie dann leider deutlich teurer, sonst sind lieferanten in d sehr rar.
mal gucken, ob ich sie in england bestelle, bzw. sie von einem britischen kollegen mitbringen lasse.


----------



## Beff1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi Polo,
wenns doch auf zwei Jacken rauslaufen sollte, kann ich uneingeschränkt meine seit 2 Jahren extrem liebgewonnene 

Jack Wolfskin Blizzard Men 

empfehlen.

Die nehme ich für sogut wie alles her und zeigt auch nach 2-jährigem Dauereinsatz keine Ermüdungserscheinungen. Das Windstopper Membran ist gewohnt klasse. Cordura Einsätze da wo´s sinn macht, ausreichend Taschen und Verstellmöglichkeiten. Notkapuze...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden (4 Kumpels, die die Jacke inzwischen auch haben, ebenfalls )


----------



## Rookie 2005 (9. Dezember 2006)

Ähh, offtopic: Wie bekommt man einen Reißverschluss wieder leichtgängiger? 
Mit einem Wachs (Kerze???) oder so? Sollte ja nicht schmieren und wollte noch nicht experimentieren.



> was für ein reisverschluß?



Also der "Haupt"-reißverschluss um in die Jacke zu gelangen. Aber ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls hakelt er die ersten 1-2 cm.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand einen Tip hat.  

Zum Thema kann ich leider nicht mehr viel beitragen, da ich zum Sport nur eine durchschn. Bicyclesjacke trage. Im "Hightechbereich" habe ich wenig Erfahrung. Meine The North Face Jacke mit Gore Tex XCR aus der Summit Serie trage ich täglich im Alltag. Ist mir aber doch zu schade (habe Angst das sie unter dem vielen waschen leiden würde) für den Sport. Zweimal trug ich sie zum laufen und radeln und die Membran arbeite gut. Es war allerdings auch sehr kalt, was ja sehr förderlich für die Funktion ist. 

Warum ich sie liebe: 
1. Sie ... passt mir einfach (gut werdet ihr denken die richtige Gr. sollte man schon kaufen) ist bei mir aber nicht so einfach da ich recht schlank bin und lange Arme habe. Der Schnitt sitzt perfekt. Mit einer Jacke vom "Coffeeröster"  oder Feinkosthändler könnte ich (ohne Fallschirm) den Sprung aus einem Flugzeug überleben.  Die haben immer so viel Reserve für einen Gerstensafttumor. Also viele Hersteller komme wegen der Passform schon nicht in Frage.
2. ... ist super leicht
3. ... ist nich nur wegen der ausgez. Passform sehr elastisch. An den Schultern hat sie ein Gore-Stretchmaterial was sie in Verb. mit dem dünnen Stoff sehr flexibel macht.
4. ... hat Verstärkungen an den Schultern und Ellbogen und innen einen sog. Schneefang
5. 4 Aussentaschen von denen 2 (aussen in Brusthöhe) auch der Belüftung dienen können
5. kleines Packmaß

Nachteilig ist der hohe Preis 499 Eur !!!  Habe sie bei Sportscheck (gibt mehrere Filialen in BRD) für 269 Eur gekauft. Immer noch ein Wort, hab´s aber nie bereut. 

Tja und nu bin ich hier am schauen & grübeln ob ich mir mir nicht was ähnl. für den Sport gönne. 

zur Info:
Pearl Izumi verarbeitet z.T. auch die eVent-Membrane. Der Handschuhhersteller Reusch hat übrigens seine Prd. von Goretex auf eVent umgestellt. Was nat. auch bw-Gründe gehabt haben könnte?
Weis nicht ob´s schon erwähnt wurde: http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/sixcms/list.php?page=s_od_bestenliste05&article_id=25332 hier gibt es Produkttests zu sehen. Weiß zwar nicht wie unabhängig die sind, scheinen aber objektiver zu sein als unsere Radbravos.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialisiert (9. Dezember 2006)

Alle Jacken mit Gore Windstopper, Gore-Tex XCR, eVent oder anderen wasser- oder winddichten Membranen sind beim Radfahren schnell zu warm, da sie nur Wasserdampf durchlassen. Daher kommt als guter Kompromiss für eine Allzweck-Sportjacke beispielsweise Polartec Power Shield oder einige Materialien von Schoeller in Frage.

Ich selbst habe seit vier Jahren eine Arc'teryx Gamma MX aus Power Shield Lightweight und setze sie mit diversen Unterziehsachen von ca. 20 Grad bis 0 Grad bei allen Aktivitäten ein. Power Shield ist außen glatt und innen fleeceartig, die zwischenliegende Membran ist nur 98% winddicht, was die Atmungsaktivität enorm steigert. Die zweiprozentige Luftdurchlässigkeit ist nur bei sehr schneller Fahrt oder bei Sturm in Form eines ganz leichten Luftzugs spürbar. Außerdem ist der Stoff sehr abriebfest, dauerhaft wasserabweisend (DWR) behandelt und damit auch ausreichend wasserfest, jedenfalls hält die Jacke nach meiner Erfahrung einem zweistündigen, mäßigen Dauerregen sehr gut stand. Nicht umsonst gilt die Gamma MX als Vorreiter der Softshell-Jacken.

Für ständige Rucksackträger wie mich hat die Jacke übrigens sehr gute, weil hoch platzierte Taschen, die ausserdem besonders abriebfest verstärkt sind. Als Alternative habe ich damals noch die recht ähnliche, etwas dickere Gamma SV ins Auge gefasst, die aus normalem Power Shield (kein Lightweight) besteht und bei Bergsteigern wohl sehr beliebt ist. Aus meiner Sicht taugt die Gamma MX etwas besser für's Radfahren, die Gamma SV etwas besser für's Rodeln...

Ich habe mit der Firma übrigens wirklich nix zu tun, ich bin einfach nur begeistert von meiner Gamma MX ;-) Billig ist sie allerdings nicht...


----------



## Rookie 2005 (9. Dezember 2006)

viel geschrieben & noch was vergessen: Habe mal eine Softshell von TNF anprobiert (div. Größen). Im Gegens. zur oben erwähnten, passte mir die überhaupt nicht! Zum einen waren mir die Ärmel viel zu kurz und der Schnitt bescheiden. 
Will sagen: Anprobieren ist enorm wichtig!


----------



## horstj (10. Dezember 2006)

nac inehewöskfjö daöfl jafsldösfaldakrware remh


----------



## chill^out (10. Dezember 2006)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:


> Meine The North Face Jacke mit Gore Tex XCR aus der Summit Serie trage ich täglich im Alltag. Ist mir aber doch zu schade (habe Angst das sie unter dem vielen waschen leiden würde) für den Sport. Zweimal trug ich sie zum laufen und radeln und die Membran arbeite gut. Es war allerdings auch sehr kalt, was ja sehr förderlich für die Funktion ist.



Deine Jacke leidet nicht unter zu vielem waschen, sondern unter zu wenig... du solltest, auch bei wenig Gebrauch, eine Jacke mindestens jedes viertel Jahr waschen, bei häufigem Gebrauch auch öfter.... ich wasche meine Montane im Schnitt alle 3 Wochen. 

Körperöle und -fette setzten sich an der Mebran ab, die Atmungsaktivität leidet und mit der Zeit wird die Membran zerstört... lieber öfter waschen (30°, wenig schleudern, am besten mit Spezialwaschmittel, z.B. von Nikwax) und deine Jacke wird es dir danken.


----------



## Rookie 2005 (10. Dezember 2006)

@ chill^out


> Deine Jacke leidet nicht unter zu vielem waschen, sondern unter zu wenig... du solltest, auch bei wenig Gebrauch, eine Jacke mindestens jedes viertel Jahr waschen, bei häufigem Gebrauch auch öfter.... ich wasche meine Montane im Schnitt alle 3 Wochen.


 Wasche sie so etwa alle 3 Mon., was bei meinem tägl. Gebrauch (Frühling, Herbst, Winter) also nicht reicht. 



> Körperöle und -fette setzten sich an der Mebran ab, die Atmungsaktivität leidet und mit der Zeit wird die Membran zerstört... lieber öfter waschen


 hmm, sogar bis in die Membrane & bis zur Zerstörung? Da habe ich noch nicht so drüber nachgedacht. Gut ist das bestimmt nicht und mit häufigem lüften ja nicht behoben. Wieder was gelernt. Danke für den Tip  



> (30°, wenig schleudern, am besten mit Spezialwaschmittel, z.B. von Nikwax) und deine Jacke wird es dir danken.


 kann ich bestätigen, mache ich ebenso! Als Wachmittel verwende ich: http://www.toko.ch/toko/katalog.asp?view=detail&did=98&dart=4&tid=4775&sid=1 wurde mir bei Sportscheck empfohlen, ob das besser oder schlechter ist als Nikwax? 

Grüße vom Rookie


----------



## polo (10. Dezember 2006)

wenn sie paÃt, dann wird's die montane. ist nur noch unklar, woher ich sie hole. bei der jacke stimmt einfach alles: membran, taschenanordnung, verstÃ¤rkungen an schultern und hÃ¼fte, verstaubare kapuze, preis.
letzteres, @ spezialisiert, ist auch der grund, weswegen arcteryx nicht in frage kommt. auch andere xcr jacken (north face, mammut...) liegen 200â¬ drÃ¼ber und kÃ¶nnen (auf dem papier) dennoch nicht mithalten. eben ufgrund der vorteile von event, habe ich mich auch von softshell gedanklich verabschiedet.


----------



## chill^out (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Rookie: ein wenig öfter solltest du dein Baby schon waschen, alle drei Wochen ist wohl auch übertrieben, aber schaden tut es der Jacke nicht, ist ja auch vom Hersteller empfohlen.

Wie Toko im Vergleich zu Nikwax abschneidet kann ich nicht sagen, habe Toko noch nie verwendet. Verwende Nikwax nur weil es von Montane speziell für Event empfohlen wird. Montane empfiehlt selbst die Jacke regelmäßig zu waschen...

Für meine alte Jacke habe ich mir mal Fibertec wash in zugelegt, von diesem Mittel kann ich nur abraten! Hat zumindest bei mir überhaupt nicht hingehaut!


----------



## dubbel (11. Dezember 2006)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn jemand einen Tip hat.


silikonspray.


----------



## hammerbusch (11. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> habe mich bezüglich der membran auf event eingeschossen. neben montane, wird die auch konsequent bei rab, einer anderen kleinen britischen firma verbaut. vaude auch, aber die stehen auch auf meiner liste.
> es scheint insgesamt, daß die kontinentaleuropäer wesentlich goretreuer sind.



So eine private und völlig subjektive "Liste" habe ich auch. Vorne weg Wolfskin (das Plagiat schlechthin) und North Face (der Norddoitsche an sich hasst Lecks). 

Für Vaude kann ich aber eine Lanze brechen: An meine Alpinist-Jacke zerfuselten quasi sofort die Klett-Strapse zum verriegeln der Ärmel. Thermogeschnittene Stoffbahn ohne jeden Kantenschutz. Logisch, dass die nach wenigen Wochen an den Kanten Fäden ließen. Also Jacke reklamiert mit der Bitte, dort eine "vernünftige" Lösung in Form eines stabilen Klettriegels anzutackern. Die Jacke an sich findet nämlich mein uneingeschränktes Wohlwollen. Zwei Wochen später hatte ich die Jacke wieder, perfekt eingenäht zwei Silikon-Gummi-Irgendwas-Riegel in passender schwarzer Farbe.  

Zumindest ein Vorteil eines Produktes eines "Herstellers" aus doitschen Landen: Fitte Reparatur-Werkstatt.  

Von offiziell britischen, amerikanischen und schwedischen Herstellern bekam ich jeweils das gleiche Produkt "in neu" ersetzt. Nachteil: Konstruktive Fehler nicht verbessert, da durchgängig in Produktlinie enthalten. Verarbeitungsmängel durch Qualitätsschwankung waren durch Austausch natürlich zu beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. Dezember 2006)

vaude habe ich am wochenende anprobiert (eine solche liste ist an den rändern flexibel...) : paßform geht leider  nicht. bin 1.78m / 75-80kg, trage in den allermeisten fällen "m", bei salewa "l", und bei vaude wäre am ehesten "s" passend  aber dann ärmel zu kurz.


----------



## hammerbusch (11. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> vaude habe ich am wochenende anprobiert (eine solche liste ist an den rändern flexibel...) : paßform geht leider  nicht. bin 1.78m / 75-80kg, trage in den allermeisten fällen "m", bei salewa "l", und bei vaude wäre am ehesten "s" passend  aber dann ärmel zu kurz.



Tja....mhmmm.....
Ich bin 179,5cm laut damaliger Bemusterung der olivgrünen Sinilitätskommision, wiege 80kg ohne die von Dir genannten Amplitude und habe scheisskurze Beine. Trage immer L außer bei Vaude, da isses M geworden. Dafür passt aber kein Fleece drunter, was die Nutzung der Jacke auf 2 Jahreszeiten beschränkt.


----------



## Rookie 2005 (12. Dezember 2006)

@ chill^out


> @ Rookie: ein wenig öfter solltest du dein Baby schon waschen, alle drei Wochen ist wohl auch übertrieben, aber schaden tut es der Jacke nicht, ist ja auch vom Hersteller empfohlen.


 Ein Hinweis des Herstellers, bzgl. der Waschhäufigkeit war mir nicht bekannt - oder ich hab´s überlesen!? Nochmals Danke, ich werde es beherzigen!

@ dubbel
Danke  An Silikonspray hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Das sollte klappen und schmirt ja auch nicht. Werde die Jacke entsprechend abdecken damit nix in die Membrane kommt und das mal nehmen.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (12. Dezember 2006)

> Körperöle und -fette setzten sich an der Mebran ab, die Atmungsaktivität leidet und mit der Zeit wird die Membran zerstört... lieber öfter waschen (30°, wenig schleudern, am besten mit Spezialwaschmittel, z.B. von Nikwax) und deine Jacke wird es dir danken.



Auch bei einer Fox Stormvent Windjacke?


----------



## MasterAss (13. Dezember 2006)

Aus meiner persönliche Erfahrung heraus kann ich dir auch nur zu 2 Jacken raten.
Ne verdammtgute Softshell ist sowohl fürs Biken, sowie alle anderen schweißtreibenden Sachen nahezu unschlagbar. Gore XCR ist einfach zu dicht, Schweiß ist programmiert = Unterkühlung bei Fahrtwind.

Wie heisst es doch so schön? Zwiebelprinzip.

Für den echt kalten Wintereinsatz würde ich dann zu ner reinen Isulationsjacke greifen. Hier ist meine Empfehlung: Haglöfs Barrier Frost Jacket http://www.haglofs.se/produkter/klader.asp?lang=de&CatNr=322&Q=no#

Was den Softshell angeht, nun ja, Geschmäckl ist verschieden. Ein etwas längerer Rücken wäre nicht verkehrt. In der aktuellen Bike ist ein guter Test drin. Die Vaude Aurora-Jacket macht nen universellen Eindruck, ist allerdings nur für Frauen. Welches das Gegenstück für den Mann ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2006)

eine "sehr warme jacke" mit kunstfaserfÃ¼llung? wie paÃt das mit "zwiebelprinzip" zusammen? die ist doch zu warm
ansonsten update: montane superfly xt in m und graphite ist kaum mehr zu haben, in d wohl nur bei globetrotter fÃ¼r 360â¬... Ã¤rgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (14. Dezember 2006)

dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden.

Was hälste von der?
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=an_40401&k_id=0005&hot=0
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ga_40601&k_id=0005&hot=0
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=dd_40661&k_id=0005&hot=0


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2006)

1. + 3. sind halt wieder xcr. die patagoniamembran ist ein fragezeichen.
lektüre hier, anderswo, testergebnisse, tiefe meditation haben mich dazu geführt, event zu wollen: 
vaude: kack paßform
montane: nur schwer erhältlich
rab: ebenso


----------



## MasterAss (14. Dezember 2006)

bezüglich eVENT hätt ich da nen tollen link:
http://www.eventfabrics.com/find_eVent.php

Dort sind dalle Hersteller aufgelistet. Guck mal unter bikewear. Wird zwar evtl. schwer zu bekommen sein, aber musste selbst mal gucken.

Wasn mit der Passform von Vaude? Passt sie dir speziell nicht oder isses dir zu leger?
http://www.eventfabrics.com/event_gear/gear-vaude.php

Oder nur weil sie auf deiner Liste stehen?


----------



## hammerbusch (14. Dezember 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ....die patagoniamembran ist ein fragezeichen....



Stimmt. Sonst gehört Patagonia zu den "guten". Im Gegensatz zu den hach-so-tollen-Arcteryx-made-in-canada-aber-nun-doch-in china-Klamotten fertigt Patagonia zu großen Teilen in Europa, Nordafrika und USA (zu jedem Produkt steht im Katalog eine Angabe), führen 1% des Umsatzes an eine Umweltorganisation ab (okay, naja, aber besser als nüscht) und vor allem bieten sie etwas verklausuliert wg. der doitschen Gesetze ähnlich wie der Kanonenradproduzent ziemlich ewige Garantie auf ihre Sachen. Meine Kollegin hat nach 4 Jahren eine neue Gore-Jacke bekommen. Nicht weil die Membran schwächelte, sondern weil der Zipper verreckte oder sowas in der Art  )

Bei Patagonia lohnt sich m. M. nach ein zwoter Blick!


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2006)

ja, die liste kenne ich. viele marken sind in d und umgebung völlig unbekannt, andere bieten nur sehr wenig event an. klättermusen ist eine gewisse ausnahme, allerdings sind die sauteuer und gehen (mir) etwas zu sehr ab mit spezialtaschen und kordel hier und da und sonstigem schnickschnack.
naja, ich bin silvester in zürich, wo ich einen laden mit montane gefunden habe. vielleicht klappt's!


----------



## chill^out (15. Dezember 2006)

@ Polo

Oh Mann, wo du gerade ZÃ¼rich sagst komme ich auf Schweiz...  komisch, hmmm?  zurÃ¼ck zum Thema:

http://www.baechli-bergsport.ch/de/artikel/22475_Super-Fly_XT_Jkt_Montane

Montane Superfly XT graphite, in GrÃ¶Ãe M verfÃ¼gbar, 420 CHF (265 â¬...) ... Versand glaub ich 20 CHF oder so, hab selbst dort noch nicht bestellt, hÃ¤tte ich aber, wenn ich die Montane nicht in England noch gÃ¼nstiger gefunden hÃ¤tte.

Schreib denen mal ne Mail, die sind echt kompetent und schnell!


----------



## polo (15. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3270287&postcount=40


----------



## chill^out (15. Dezember 2006)

ups... 

soviel dazu...


----------



## polo (15. Dezember 2006)

ich werde die trotzdem anschreiben. die montane ist im laden in zürich nicht auf lager. vielleicht kriegen die's hin, daß sie bis 30.12. da ist, dann kann ich sie anprobieren.


----------



## polo (2. Januar 2007)

sodala, habe die jacke fÃ¼r ca. 260â¬ in zÃ¼rich gekauft. bin froh, daÃ ich sie anprobiert habe, denn letztlich habe ich grÃ¶Ãe s genommen. erste wettertests (dauerregen, 5 grad ...) hat sie bestanden. 
danke an alle, v.a. an chillout!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (2. Januar 2007)

ach so: die jacke hat mittlerweile pitzips. d.h. nun alles, was das herz begehrt: eventmembran, hüft-/schulterverstärkungen, sinnvolle kapuze + taschen, leicht, langer rücken, verarbeitung macht einen guten eindruck, halb so teuer wie modelle von arcteryx, mammut und co., exotenbonus etc.


----------



## chill^out (2. Januar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ach so: die jacke hat mittlerweile pitzips. d.h. nun alles, was das herz begehrt: eventmembran, hüft-/schulterverstärkungen, sinnvolle kapuze + taschen, leicht, langer rücken, verarbeitung macht einen guten eindruck, halb so teuer wie modelle von arcteryx, mammut und co., exotenbonus etc.



Gute Entscheidung und viel Spaß mit dem Teil! 

Ich hab Pitzips zwar noch nie vermisst, aber wenn sie jetzt welche hat, umso besser!


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Januar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> sodala, habe die jacke für ca. 260 in zürich gekauft.



OT: Du fährst nach Zürich und sagst mir nix davon?!!? Autogramme versenden per Post geht auch?
/OT

Sorry.


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2007)

hmm, sorry. war ein ziemlich dichtes programm: shoppen, fressen, auf schneefreie berge steigen, grillen, saufen, fressen, bissi schlafen, saufen...
nächstes mal sage ich bescheid!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Hoffentlich hats spass gemacht, klingt doch ziemlich vernünftig und ausdauernd.


----------



## das_Bergwerk (5. Januar 2007)

Servus
Wollt nur mal meinem Frust rauslassen.
War gerade für 2 wochen zum Wintersport in der Swizz, und hab mir ne schöne Erkältung aufgrund ner kack skijacke geholt , klatschnass und kalt geht selten gut!
Also 4 tage nix mit Wintersport sonder Bettffrust!!1
Auf dem Nachhauseweg nat. auch wieder zu BÄCHLI Bergsport vorbei wie jedes Jahr, diesmal aber mit dem Vorsatz ne gut Jacke zu kaufen,aber bei den Preisen und leerer Urlaubskasse war mal wieder nix drinn.
Und nu nachdem ich gerade eben noch bei dene im Laden stand!!!
lese ich das hier von der Montane jacke hätte mich auch interessiert das Teil, Preis geht ja in Ordnung im vgl. mit diversen anderen Marken
Naja was willste machen so isses halt so isses eben, und ein verspätetes Frohes Neus!


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2007)

was für eine hättest du denn gewollt?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Januar 2007)

Hm schön, dass ich mal hier reingeschaut habe. 
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungne mit den Vaudes. Meine lafunda ist schon locker 7 Jahre alt und die Gore Membran ist sicher auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war. 

Vaude bekomme ich zum EK deswegen ist die Wahl da eher eingeschränkt. 

Wer weiß was über die Infinity Jacket?

Ich bin 1,73cm und wiege 68kg dank Winter im Sommer etwa 3kg mehr 

Was würdet ihr größentechnisch empfehlen?


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,73cm und wiege 68kg dank Winter im Sommer etwa 3kg mehr
> Was würdet ihr größentechnisch empfehlen?


wachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wachsen!



Nicht jeder kann 3 Meter groß sein und 320kg schwer

Ich bin 21 und leider ausgewachsen


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2007)

goldig.


----------



## HB76 (6. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Hm schön, dass ich mal hier reingeschaut habe.
> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungne mit den Vaudes. Meine lafunda ist schon locker 7 Jahre alt und die Gore Membran ist sicher auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war.
> 
> Vaude bekomme ich zum EK deswegen ist die Wahl da eher eingeschränkt.
> ...



wie geht das den, im sommer schwerer als im winter? ist das net andersrum?


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2007)

nee, im winter gibts ja wenig futter, und deshalb hält man winterschlaf.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Januar 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wie geht das den, im sommer schwerer als im winter? ist das net andersrum?



Normalerweise schon. Bei mir ist das leider so, dass ich eine genetische Veranlagung zur Hänflingstatur habe und deswegen soviel fressen kann wie ich will ich nehme einfach nicht zu. Anderseits ist es für mich unglaublich schwer  Muskelmasse anzutrainieren und sobald ich das 2 Monate nichts mehr gemacht habe verschwindet die wieder ganz schnell. Da ich zu faul für hometraining bin und mein Türreckklimmzugpensum verflucht schnell von 40 auf 15 fällt sieht das im Winter leider ziemlich dürftig aus mit Kondition und Kraft 

By the way ich hab mir einfach die Alpinist Stretch Jacket bestellt weil die in antrazit im EK genauso teuer war wie die Infinity und etwas länger. Ich hab m genommen. Wenn mir das zu lang ist bekommt sie mei Vater und ich bestell sie mir noch mal in S. Ich entscheide mich eigentlich viel zu schnell, als das eine Formusberatung hilfreich sein könnte, stell ich nicht zum ersten Mal fest


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das leider so, dass ich eine genetische Veranlagung zur Hänflingstatur habe und deswegen soviel fressen kann wie ich will ich nehme einfach nicht zu. Anderseits ist es für mich unglaublich schwer  Muskelmasse anzutrainieren und sobald ich das 2 Monate nichts mehr gemacht habe verschwindet die wieder ganz schnell.


 dann solltest du es mit wachstumshormonen versuchen. 



SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> By the way ich hab mir einfach die Alpinist Stretch Jacket bestellt ...


 von vaude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (7. Januar 2007)

vaude hat auch event, ist auch sonst ordentlich, wäre daher für mich eine alternative gewesen. leider sind sie schlecht geschnitten. m wird dir zu groß, s womöglich auch.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

vom gesamtschullehrer-image mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## polo (7. Januar 2007)

ja, vaude ist auch eigentlich auf meiner nogoliste.


----------



## numinisflo (7. Januar 2007)

Vaude nur in Kombination mit Ledersatteltasche und verwaschenem Karohemd. Dort ist das selbstgebackene Ökobrot dann in umweltfreundlicher Verpackung eingeschlagen. Für die große Pause auf der Gesamtschule.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> dann solltest du es mit wachstumshormonen versuchen.
> 
> von vaude?



Ich bin 1,73 nicht 1,37  und 70kg sind da eigentlich ein ziemlich gutes Gewicht.  

Im Übrigen sind Wachstumshormone das Todesurteil für eine ausgewachsene Wirbelsäule.







Sieht doch ganz okay aus. Das Gesamtschulimage hat nur die Jacke in rot. Die bietet im Winter auch eine brauchbare Trefferzone für Flugkörper aus konzentriertem Schnee aus der Hand pupertierender und unzufriedender Aggro Berlin Hörer. 

Ein Gesamtschullehrer würde nie eine Jacke kaufen die im Halbdunkeln auf 600 Meter nicht eindeutig identifiziert werden kann. Von der Vorbildfunktion der Signalfarben einmal abgesehen.

Das demonstriert übrigens auch die Statistik, denn in der rot-orangen Farbe ist die Jacke in jeder Größe ausverkauft, während sie in grau-schwarz noch in allen Größen vorrätig scheint.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2007)

nochmal: s ist dir sehr wahrscheinlich zu groß.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

und an dieser farbig abgesetzten schulterpartie hat man sich vor 10 jahren schon sattgesehen...


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2007)

wobei die ja mittlerweile einen zweck haben.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

hatten die vor 15 jahren auch schon.
und trotzdem kann man ja die farben anders variieren.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2007)

zumindest diese blau-schwarzen "funktionsjacken", die jeder klassendetlef getragen hat, waren die schulterpartien aus dem gleichen material wie die sonstige jacke. 
außerdem hat man z.t. erkannt, daß man einen rucksack nicht nur an den schultern trägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

ich hatte vor knapp 20 jahren mal ne marmot alpinist lightweight (mit marmot & Co. fing das alles an). bei der war das schwarze zeug an der schulter dreilagig, der rest zweilagig.
die optik wurde dann von jedem outdoorausstatter kopiert, bis sie zu jack wolfskin etc. geschwappt ist. 
das einzige in der hinsicht erträgliche ist diese ton-in-ton optik von arcteryx.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2007)

das erträgt aber meine finanzministerin nicht.
im übrigen ist doch die obige vaudejacke toninton!


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

hmmm...


----------



## hammerbusch (8. Januar 2007)

Naja, ich habe genau die Jacke in M (habe sonst L) in anthrazit-schwarz und so ganz ton-in-ton issest nicht. 

Aber was solls, hing im Laden und kostete 195 Tacken, also umme Hälfte billiger als normal. Also gekauft. Was definitiv nix taugt, sind die thermogeschnittenen Klettstrapse zum Ärmelverschluss. Fransten schon beim scharfen angucken aus. Jacke also eingeschickt mit dem Vorschlag, da doch vernünftige Abschlüsse anzunähen. Und siehe da, zwei Wochen später hatte ich sie zurück, mit weichen schwarzen klettbehafteten Kunststoffriegeln (-> Sid, die Dinger 'mal beäugen, ob es da eine Verbesserung gab). Astrein, wie der Rest der Jacke. 

Ursprünglich war Vaude auch nicht unbedingt mein Favorit, nun steht der Laden bis auf weiteres bei "kann-man-haben". Aber ich trage ja auch Karohemden.


----------



## Osti (31. Januar 2007)

da hier ja schon recht viel über unterschiedliche Stoffe/Membrane und Jacken philosophiert wurde, muss ich noch mal einhaken. 

Ich suche eine Jacke für Skitouren, Wintersport und der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Rad im Winter. 

d.h. die Jacke sollte atmungsaktiv, winddicht und wasserabweisend sein. Wasserdicht muss zugunsten der Atmungsaktivität meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, oder hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts (mehr) zu tun? Sollte jedoch auch einige Zeit Regen/Schnee aushalten ohne zu durchnässen. Des weiteren sollten nen paar Taschen für den üblichen Kram beim Skifahren vorhanden sein. Weitere Belüftungsöffnungen sind natürlich willkommen. Eine gute Kapuze ist auch wichtig.

Habe letztens mal nen Tag die Mammut Extreme Ultimate WS ausprobieren dürfen und war recht angetan von der Jacke, was Pasform, Atmungsaktivität und Winddichte angeht. Allerdings ist das Design und der Preis "gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Mammut Extreme Ultimate WS 

vom Design zuträglicher finde ich die Mammut Laser Jacke. allerdings hat die weniger Taschen und keine weiteren Lüftungsöffnungen. Auch bin ich mir nicht so sicher, in wie weit sich die Materialien der Extreme Ultimate WS und der Laser Jacke vergleichen lassen.   

Mammut Laser

Außerdem bin ich noch über diese Jacke gestolpert:

Marmot Tamarack 

von den Anforderungen liest sich das ganz nett, außerdem ist die Jacke recht dezent und auch preislich erträglich. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die was taugt und wie es mit der Atmungsaktivität der wasserdichten MeMBrain bestellt ist. 

Falls jemand ne Meinung zu den Jacken hat oder Alternativen kennt, wäre ich dankbar. 

Gruß,

Osti


----------



## polo (31. Januar 2007)

ich habe ja im letzten herbst den ganzen kram angeschaut und anprobiert.
lange war die laser mein favorit, allerdings schon teuer. 
paßform + verarbeitung fand ich sehr überzeugend bei mammut. marmot hingegen ist wohl für korpulente amerikaner geschnitten.
haglöfs sharkfin wäre vielleicht noch was für dich.
durch den thread bin ich auf event gekommen, durch chillout auf die montane.
in bergsteigerforen habe ich dann mehrfach gelesen, event ist der tod der softshelljacken: wasserdicht wie xcr, atmungsaktiv wie ne softshell. also: sofern die jacke nicht isolieren muß, würde ich eine event kaufen, ggf. gucken, was die neue gore proshellmembran kann.


----------



## Osti (31. Januar 2007)

hmm, ja eVent liest sich auch gut, was dessen Quallitäten angeht. Allerdings sind die Sachen z.B. Vaude Alpine oder die Montane Super-Fly auch keine Schnäppchen... wenn das Zeug aber wasserdicht und atmungsaktiver als Softshells ist, dann ist das nen Argument. 

isolieren muss die Jacke nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht im Sinne einer gefütterten Jacke. Habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sobald die Sachen winddicht sind ein leichtes Fleece mit Funktionswäsche vollkommen ausreicht um ein ausgeglichenes Körperklima zu haben. Zudem will ich die Jacke ja bei mehr oder weniger sportlichen Aktivitäten tragen.

ich nehme an, du bist bisher zufrieden mit der Montane Super-Fly...?


----------



## Rolf (1. Februar 2007)

Ich habe meine hier gekauft:

http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_Superfly_Winter_Pack&ProductID=538

ging schnell und einfach!

Ich kann die Jacke nur empfehlen! Wasserdichtigkeit konnte ich (zum Glück) noch nicht ausprobieren, aber die Imprägnierung ist sehr gut. Die Atmungsaktivität ist spürbar (deutlich) besser als bei GoreTeX XCR und subjektiv eher besser als bei Gore Softshell. Letzteres kann aber daran liegen, dass meine Softshell-Jacken innen Fleece haben, also eine eingebaute Wärmeisolierung, die dann nicht mehr so individuell ans jeweilige Wetter angepasst werden kann.

Passform ist normal für eine Outdoor-Jacke, wenn Du sie als reine Bike-Jacke verwenden willst, würde ich sie eine Nummer kleiner kaufen.

Die Kaputze ist gut, nur der Schirm ist bei Mammut besser.


----------



## Osti (1. Februar 2007)

danke schon mal. Preise sind ja attraktiv dort. Wie sieht es denn mit der Größe aus? Bin 183cm und ca. 80kg. Bei Mammut habe ich M. Was wäre eurer Erfahrung die vergleichbare Größe bei Montane? Habe zwar die Size Chart gefunden, aber dessen Interpretation ist ja immer so eine Sache... 

Danke,

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (1. Februar 2007)

Ich bin 180cm, 75kg und kaufe immer M. Nach der Größentabelle hatte ich schon überlegt, L zu nehmen, aber M ist reichlich, es ist noch genug Platz für einen dicken Fleece.
Als sportliche Bike-Jacke, unter der man nur enganliegende Langarmtrikots trägt (die nicht so auftragen), wäre S passender gewesen denke ich.

Wenn Du keine Daunen-Jacke drunterziehen willst, sollte M passen (meine Mammut Jacke in M ist ähnlich, vielleicht noch ein wenig weiter).


----------



## numinisflo (1. Februar 2007)

Ich würde auch bei Montane und deinen Größenangaben eher zu M raten Osti. Bin genauso groß wie du und bei mir hat M immer gepasst, sowohl bei Mammut als auch bei Montane.

Für deinen Einsatzbereich kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch die neue Mammut Extreme Lhotse empfehlen. Habe sie selbst seit 6 Wochen und war jetzt auch zum ersten mal in hochalpinem Gelände unterwegs. Die Jacke ist ein Traum. Das Material wesentlich flexibler als z. B. bei der Extreme Logan oder der Extreme Hybrid. Zwar recht teuer aber eine Anschaffung für lange Zeit.

FLO


----------



## Osti (1. Februar 2007)

danke schon mal  

Die Lhotse ist nett, aber auch nett teuer... somit ausserhalb meines Budgets. Die alten Modelle der Lhotse, die gerade bei ebay rausgehauen werden, sagen mir optisch und von den Features nicht zu.

Die Ultimate Extreme WS würde mir zu nem guten Preis noch zusagen. Außerdem durfte ich diese auch schon ausprobieren.  

Allerdings scheinen die reinen Materialeigenschaften der Montane besser zu sein.... 

alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## Andi M. (1. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> sodala, habe die jacke fÃ¼r ca. 260â¬ in zÃ¼rich gekauft. bin froh, daÃ ich sie anprobiert habe, denn letztlich habe ich grÃ¶Ãe s genommen....



Hallo Polo, 
welche Jacke hast du letztendlich gekauft? Die Super-Fly oder die Super-Fly XT? Und was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen den beiden??
Und wie groÃ fallen die den bitte aus, dass du GrÃ¶Ãe S genommen hast?

Andi


----------



## polo (1. Februar 2007)

ich habe die xt genommen. v.a. weil sie die verstärkungen an den schultern und an der hüfte hat, die bei mehrtagestouren mit schwerem rucksack sinnvoll sind. zudem hat die xt noch etwas mehr an schnickschnack hat: taschen und gedöns.
mich hat die größe auch gewundert, weil ich sonst immer m habe, und auch montane aufgrund meiner daten m gesagt hat. dennoch: auch mit dickem fleece drunter paßt sie sehr gut; dadurch, daß ärmel und rücken länger geschnitten sind, auch auf dem mtb. mit meiner daunenjacke würde ich allerdings wohl l brauchen. wenn's aber so kalt ist, daß ich die brauche, dann brauche ich nichts wasserdichtes.
osti ist ja etwas größer als ich es bin, und da würde ich zu m raten


----------



## polo (1. Februar 2007)

nachtrag: hier mal ein erster bericht über die neuerungen bei gore: http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/news/article.asp?SP=&v=2&UAN=4380


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi M. (2. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> mich hat die größe auch gewundert, weil ich sonst immer m habe, und auch montane aufgrund meiner daten m gesagt hat. dennoch: auch mit dickem fleece drunter paßt sie sehr gut; dadurch, daß ärmel und rücken länger geschnitten sind, auch auf dem mtb.


Hat mich wahrscheinlich deshalb so gewundert, weil ich von deinem Benutzerbild auf dich geschlossen habe...., und das sieht nun wirklich nicht nach S aus....  

Andi


----------



## polo (2. Februar 2007)

seit meiner barocken phase habe ich 42kg abgenommen


----------



## Andi M. (2. Februar 2007)

Also bist du das wirklich??? 42 kg werd ich wohl nicht schaffen. Aber bei meinen 183 cm würde ich ganz gerne noch was von den 99 Kg runter kriegen. Aber 10 würden mir vollends reichen....
Nochmal zu den Jacken.... War heute mal wieder im Outdoor-Laden um eine Mammut Ultimate Pro anzuprobieren, die es dann aber leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe gab. Statt dessen aber eine Häglöfs Traverse, die bei gleichem Preis meiner Ansicht nach viel besser ausgestattet war. Pitzips, etwas längere Arme als die Mammut, höherer Kragen... hat mich eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt. 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem bezüglich Atmungsaktivität?? Und weißt du vielleicht den Unterschied zur Haglöfs TYPHOON, die du favorisiert hast, Polo? Das ist keine Softshell, oder?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## polo (2. Februar 2007)

nee, das bin nicht ich...
haglöfs hat 2 recht ähnliche jacken für 200: typhoon und traverse. eins davon ist softshell (ich glaube traverse), eins nur zum teil. weil ich den sinn einer wetterschutzjacke ohne kapuze nicht verstehe, hat mich dann eher die sharkfin interessiert.
bei mammut habe ich auch nie die produktpalette verstanden: 1x ultimate, 1x ultimate pro, je knapp unter 200, beide ohne kapuze, das damenmodell aber mit kapuze...
salewa hat eine jacke (pannchule oder so ähnlich), auch knapp unter 200, mit einzipbarer kapuze, dafür aber ein salewa-eigenes material, das natürlich keiner kennt. bei salewa hätte ich übrigens l gebraucht...


----------



## Jocki (2. Februar 2007)

Mein Tipp: Mountain Hardwear Epic Jacket ist ab 100 Euro zu haben. Extrem leicht, klein im Packmaß, atmungsaktiv und auch ausreichend wasserdicht.

Hat im Outdoor Test auch noch sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Hab auch noch die Mammut Lothse extrem zuhause hängen. Die ist aber nur bei wirklichen Extrembedingungen besser( Sturm, Schneefall und -20 Grad auf einmal).

Dazu noch eine "Schlafsackjacke" (Isolierjacke mit Kunstfaserfüllung) und man ist top gerüstet.


----------



## polo (2. Februar 2007)

sehe gerade, daÃ globetrotter die laser light fÃ¼r 200â¬ im angebot hat:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mp_40602&k_id=0005&hot=0


----------

